#ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 2014-06-10
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
<rpadovani> nik90, will we have clock reboot session in 5 minutes?
<nik90> rpadovani: yes
<nik90> rpadovani: in appdev-1 btw
<rpadovani> nik90, mhh, do you change today the room?  I imported the iCal file yesterday and my calendar says this room.. Thanks for the informatioN!
#ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 2014-06-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Game Development on Ubuntu Touch | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22228/game-development-on-ubuntu-touch/
<justCarakas> no video ?
<boxtropica> Just give it a few minutes, I'm sure...
<justCarakas> k
<Elleo> justCarakas: hasn't started quite yet
<Elleo> 22
<boxtropica> ?ir
<boxtropica> *?
<Elleo> typo :P
<kenvandine> waiting for someone to put it live
<boxtropica> Starting soon...
<justCarakas> its live
<boxtropica> Huzzah!
<justCarakas> I like pathwind btw :)
<justCarakas> QUESTION: so Bacon 2D does all the path for you for the phisics ?
<rickspencer3> that is really cool
<justCarakas> woops should be math :p
<rickspencer3> QUESTION: Any thoughts about AI? Like making it easy to program enemies?
<justCarakas> awesome
<rickspencer3> QUESTION: I've found it hard to write things like telling an enemy how to walk around obstacles and stuff
<rickspencer3> is that part of the of the library you were just talking about?
<justCarakas> that editor is awesome :D
<rickspencer3> that is sooo cool
<justCarakas> QUESTION: can you add new components in the editor and set their behaviour and stuff ?
<swordfish> This is all extremely cool!
<justCarakas> QUESTION: can you reload a game to edit it afterwards ?
<boxtropica> QUESTION: Forgive me- I'm rather imbecilic- but when I 'make' Bacon2D I always get a "fatal error: box2dbody.h: No such file or directory; #include 'box2dbody.h'"...
<kenvandine> boxtropica, it uses some submodules
<boxtropica> Ah, yes. Sorry about that.
<Arpegius> QUESTION: What about performance of scene? I make a quick look inside the code, are all entities drawn as QQuickPaintedItem? Isn't creating a buffer for each entity?
<swordfish> QUESTION: What about support for other platforms such as Android and iOS? It would be really awesome to use this engine everywhere...
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<rodrigo_golive2> git submodule update --init
<rodrigo_golive2> yuo, it will be better soon ;)
<rodrigo_golive2> s/yuo/yup
<swordfish> This is really great! Thank you...
<Arpegius> QUESTION: What you thing about using bare OpenGL polygons?  QQuickItems ave it but is hard to use. Maybe some QML layer for that?
<ali1234> QUESTION: what if I want to make 3D games?
<rickspencer3> QUESTION: Can I quite my job and write games for Ubuntu Touch full time?
<justCarakas> demo would be nice
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  Will it ever be possible  to create an NDR type framework for games
<justCarakas> QUESTION is the code for the examples available somewhere ?
<mrbrownstone3g> i have a link to micheals hall post if anyone wants to read about what NDR is
<popey> Elleo: could you provide a few lines summary of what happened in your game dev session for the wrap up for me?
<Arpegius> QUESTION: How about GLSL shaders?
<rickspencer3> rats
<mrbrownstone3g> http://mhall119.com/2014/04/make-android-apps-human-with-ndr/
<rodrigo_golive2> Arpegius: what do you mean about opengl polygons? primitives?
<Arpegius> yes
<rickspencer3> o/
<rodrigo_golive2> Arpegius: right now you can use QML to create simple polygons, but it can be suggested to be implemented some basic primitives on it too
<boxtropica> Thank you!
<kenvandine> i defer all the drawing related stuff to rodrigo_golive2 :)
<swordfish> Arpegius, GLSL shaders are easy to use in QT5, so they should work fine with this engine...
<rodrigo_golive2> kenvandine: ha!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
<Arpegius> Yea, I know. But you have to make a  framebuffer when you use a Canvas.
<Arpegius> QtQuick have a very nice caching of raw primitives buffers. It's extreamly fast.
<Arpegius> But constructing it with nodes gives a pain.
<Arpegius> I make a test https://github.com/ArpegiusWhooves/Qt5.2TestsDrawingLine
<swordfish> Arpegius, That's interesting I've never explored that deeply...
<kenvandine> one thing i forgot to mention... i'm not ready to promise API stability in Bacon2D :)
<Arpegius> About 50+ Canvas gives problems on my Nexus7
<kenvandine> but hopefully we'll be able to commit to an API soon
<kenvandine> i tried to make any API breaks needed before today's session :)
<Elleo> and I'm not ready to promise any sort of stability in the editor :P
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> POC man!
<Elleo> heh
<rodrigo_golive2> eahiuheia
<Arpegius> But with QtQuickItems that use custom GSNodes, you can get 1000+ Lines.
<kenvandine> popey, can you give me edit perms on the summary doc?
<Arpegius> Well nice presentation of a nice framework, bye everyone.
